# OK, NOW I'm excited.



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

It's been Four years since we acquired a new Puppy. 
I've been holding my breath on this as the last time the Dam was bred it did not take. But - today I just came from the Vet and saw our next Pup - a black and white blob on an ultrasound machine. That's enough to even get me nearly giddy!!  

I'm already day dreaming of running her, first birds, first hunts, first wins, the competition green with envy as the crowd goes wild! ;D

Ken


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Congratulations, Ken! How many puppies is she carrying?


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Ken - congratulations and best wishes!
Do you have a name for the new puppy?


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Victoria!
My experience with Ultrasound counts is poor - one time they said 8, it was four, one time they said three, it was seven...

The vet said she was FULL of puppies. She thought 9 or 10, but we won't really know until they're born. Two years waiting, I guess I can hold off another 5 weeks!

Ken


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Sky

I'm thinking registered name might be Willowynd's Dakota Sunrise - one of my favorite places and times and I can just picture sharing it with her - seems appropriate. Call name I don't have just yet - I tend to wait until they're born and let their personality tell me, but I've always wanted to call a dog Gizmo, so that might be it!

I forgot how flippin' fun this is! ;D

Ken


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Nellie girl, you make your dad giddy with excitement. 

Darn good hunter that girl is too. 

Congratulations Ken and Janet. I know it's been a long time coming.

Pictures: Firesteel, South _*Dakota sunrise*_ and the other Ken and Scarlet in SD

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Well that is wonderful news. Be sure to post up pics of the new babies when they get here. It would also be great if you would post all the things you do to get them ready to be good members of the family, and bold hunters.
I think Ive gotten sentimental as Ive gotten older.
If it were me I would be tempted to name the new addition Giddy. Because its was the first feeling you had at her impending arrival.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ken - somethings never change - the scent of gun oil - the feel of a bench made gun in your hands - a pup at your side on opening day for wild birds - family and friends at the end of the day of hunting - memories relived - now you have a new member on it's way to continue the legacy - congrads!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations, Ken! How exciting!! Can't wait to see photos when the time is right... ;D ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

;D Nice one Ken, hope all goes well with mother and pups.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Wonderful news, I'm very excited for you. At least you won't have to wait the 8 weeks to go and collect her.

I like the name and Gizmo is cute, trips off the tongue easily.


Hope we will be treated to lots of photos as they grow.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Ken, it's nice to see a veteran V owner still getting excited about a new pup....... I'm with you all the way........ pics or it didn't happen......


----------

